# PLEASE HELP!!!!



## bikermike666 (Jun 19, 2008)

hey im a new commer nissan guy and my KA24E in my 1995 nissan hardbody is just about to KACK it knocks hisses and blows oil. My friend has a 1990 240sx with a KA24E in it as well. is it just a straight up engine swap or is there lots of modifing or tinkling around. the 2 things i noticed were the dirrence in oil pans and the throttlebody setup. for the opil pan. do you just need to rig up a pump hose to the old truck pan so it sits in the deep part of the pann?? will everything bolt rite in ? can i use the same driveshafts? eny help will be greatly appreciatedsince i need my truck for work and i cant miss that! the car cost me 150$ but the body is shot so i cant drive it. the tranny has a new clutch and pressure plate and the motor has 97000km on it and spins like a top!~ your help is greatly appreciated~!!!

thanks: bikermike- and no im not some hardcorebiker. just a knarly bmx rider!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First of all, you need to work on your spelling and improve it.

The KA24E from the 240sx will bolt in the truck. Use the truck oil pan and oil pickup, truck intake/throttle body, truck exhaust, truck tranny.


----------

